# Gary Fisher -Hoo Koo e Koo. What year is this from?



## cbgoring (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi, I have this Hoo koo e koo frame. I was told that this was the first year they made this frame with the unusual chainstay. What year is it from? Is this a frame a vintage collector might be interested? 

Thanks,


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not sure the exact year, but elevated chain stays were not uncommon in the late 80s/early 90s.

That particular bike is not typically something a 'vintage collector' would be interested in. Unless they had no standards...then maybe.


----------



## cbgoring (Sep 21, 2008)

fair enough. Just thought I'd ask. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yup, sorry...there's no sugar coating that one.

Others might disagree with its quality though. I'm a bike snob.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I think that is from 90/91. It was near or at the bottom of the Fisher line.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

You better be careful though, it looks like that long stem and those risers are trying to fly away with your frame.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

For sure in the 90's.. looks like it has that marlin riding a bike graphic on the st. Sick. Sick sail fish. I'm going to say 93.

-Schmitty-


----------



## jjbod1 (Mar 26, 2009)

This is as far back as Bike Pedia goes. 
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...and=Gary Fisher&Model=Hoo Koo E Koo&Type=bike

The 93 had a suspension front fork, that bike is older than that. Now I myself want to know what year it is.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

jjbod1 said:


> This is as far back as Bike Pedia goes.
> http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...and=Gary Fisher&Model=Hoo Koo E Koo&Type=bike
> 
> The 93 had a suspension front fork, that bike is older than that. Now I myself want to know what year it is.


i will say 1990 based on color. lapis lazuli.


----------

